# Benutzt ihr euren Spiele PC auch als Internet PC???



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
in Zeiten von Hacker/ SPAM und Co habe ich mir mittlerweile angewöhnt mit meinem heiligen PC (Der aus meiner Signatur) nicht mehr Online zu gehen. Außer für Updates und Patchs versteht sich. Ich habe mein Spiele PC auch sehr stark gesichert. Es ist doch so das man auf seinen stärksten PC auch alle Backups verwaltet und auch seine kompletten Musik und Bilder verwaltet. Deshalb deaktiviere ich sogar die Netzwerkkarte wen ich länger nicht mit dem Spiele PC Online gehen. Für Online zocken ist klar muss ich mit meinen Heiligtum Online sein. Aber selbst dann nehme ich lieber Firewall Probleme in den Kauf statt alle Tore offen zu haben für Trojaner und Co. Versteht mich nicht Falsch, ich bin nicht Paranoid oder so. Aber ich habe extra für Internet den Laptop oder einen separaten Desktop PC mit dem ich frei ins Internet gehe und mit dem Desktop PC sogar nur mit einer kostenlosen Aktivieren Software gesichert bin. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Geht ihr mit euren Schätzchen Online oder habt ihr auch ein unwohles gefühlt wenn der Spiele PC dauernd Online ist. OK liebe Kiddis, ich muss ehrlich gesagt auch gestehen das ich Single bin und trotzdem in eine 3 Raum Wohnung wohne wo eine kleine PC Farm keinen juckt. Bis auf die Abrechnung der Stadtwerke  Mehrere PCs für only Spielen und only Internet ist kein Problem. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## joel3214 (31. Juli 2011)

2. PC habe ich aber auch nur wegen denn Strom kosten 
So vorsichtig wie du muss man nicht sein wenn man nichts herunterlädt wo man weiß das es sicher ist und außerdem nicht auf dubiosen Seiten ist kann nichts passieren 
Netzwerkkarte musst du auch nicht deaktivieren man kann sich nur Aktiv was einfangen.


----------



## Poempel (31. Juli 2011)

Ich halte dass für vollkommen übertrieben... Das wäre mir auch viel zu aufwendig ständig den PC zu wechseln wenn ich mal was im Internet gucken will.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> 2. PC habe ich aber auch nur wegen denn Strom kosten
> So vorsichtig wie du muss man nicht sein wenn man nichts herunterlädt wo man weiß das es sicher ist und außerdem nicht auf dubiosen Seiten ist kann nichts passieren
> Netzwerkkarte musst du auch nicht deaktivieren man kann sich nur Aktiv was einfangen.


 Ich weiß das meine Vorsicht total übertrieben ist aber wie gesagt Schütze ich mein "Baby" wirklich wie ein Irrer. Habe schon mehrmals unter Windows ME all meine Daten verloren und dadurch bin ich wirklich fast Paranoid geworden weil ich teilweise Sachen verloren habe die ich mit Bildern und Videos verewigt habe die so niemals wieder kommen.



Poempel schrieb:


> Ich halte dass für vollkommen übertrieben... Das  wäre mir auch viel zu aufwendig ständig den PC zu wechseln wenn ich mal  was im Internet gucken will.


Ich muss auch dir ehrlich gestehen das es aufwendig ist- Schon alleine immer die Netzwerkkarte zu Deaktivieren/ Aktivieren. Nervt mich teilweise selber


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Juli 2011)

Ich trenne Internet und Spiele. Das hat aber in erster Linie Stromspar- und Mobilitätsgründe. Zum Arbeiten nutze ich mein Notebook + externen Monitor. Zum Spielen ist der Spiele-PC da.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich trenne Internet und Spiele. Das hat aber in erster Linie Stromspar- und Mobilitätsgründe. Zum Arbeiten nutze ich mein Notebook + externen Monitor. Zum Spielen ist der Spiele-PC da.


 So sehe ich das auch. Mein Spiele PC Verbraucht mehr als das Doppelte als mein schlicht und einfacher Internet PC.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2011)

x Nein

...Ich wüßte auch nicht wozu.Bin ein 384 kbit-Tkom geschädigter,bei dem 3 rechner zugriff auf das inet haben (müssen).Da hält man sich mit updates laden automatisch etwas zurück und mit min. ping von 70 ms ist auch nicht wirklich gut online spielen.
Mein inet-rechner ist meine htpc/server kombination welcher,zusätzlich zur SIF des routers, per firewall+antivirus abgesichert ist und auch keine oberwichtigen daten enthält.



Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Mein Spiele PC Verbraucht mehr als das Doppelte als mein schlicht und einfacher Internet PC.


 Wenn es denn nur faktor 2 wäre...Bei mir kannst du 5-6 ansetzen...


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

Ich habe einen PC für alles, auch wenn es die Grünen mit ihrem Stromsparwahn nicht toll finden, mir ist es egal. Is mir zu aufwändig immer zu wechseln.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

Meine Zock Kiste (sig) dient mir als Mädchen für (fast) alles ... Internet Musik Filme (Fernseher besitze ich nicht) , imo höre ich Musik und bin im I-Net und mein Zähler gibt 120watt an (wayne)
andere haben Musikanlage oder Flimmerkiste am laufen wärend des Surfen , und vergessen dabei das diese Sachen auch strom fressen .


----------



## skyw8lk3r (31. Juli 2011)

Auf meinem Spielerechner sind keine wichtigen daten da er nur ne 64 gb ssd drin hat und ne externe platte.
Der rest liegt auf dem server.

Aber trotzdem geh ich damit online, hat ja nicht jeder mehrere arbeitsplätze zuhause wo rechner stehen.



Ich will dich ja nicht persönlich angreifen aber ich find das ein wenig albern!
Wenn die Hacker irgendwo rein wollen dann schaffen die as auch früher oder später.


Zumal ein wenig solltest du doch abgesichert sein.
Der router hat ne firewall, dein windows auch und nen antivirenprogramm hast du bestimmt auch was du regelmäßig up to date hälst


----------



## Rizoma (31. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze mein Rechner für alles! Denn ersten fürs Stromsparen gibt es so tolle Stomsparfeatures die in jeder CPU/GPU eingebaut sind, klar sind die nicht so gut wie wenn ich nen lowend Rechner oder Notebook nehmen würde aber die Kohle die ich für den lowend Rechner oder das Notebook ausgeben würde mit der kann ich Jahre durch surfen. Und für Viren/Trojaner und der ganze scheiß den man sich noch so einfangen kann gibt es nen vernünftiges Antivir-Programm + Brain.exe. Und alle wichtigen Daten hat man eh auf einer externen HDD gesichert. Von daher finde ich dem TE sein verhalten total übertrieben  .


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

Meine Workstation nutze ich für alles (ich spiele aber kaum). Wobei ich mir als gewissenhafter Linuxnutzer eher weniger Sorgen um Viren und ähnliches Ungeziefer machen muss - meine Browser sind darüber hinaus gut gesichert und meine Firewall dürfte ebenfalls dicht sein. Wenn das jemand anders handhabt, ist das meiner Meinung nach Geschmackssache - falsch finde ich es auf keinen Fall.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (31. Juli 2011)

@TE: Wenn dir deine Daten so wichtig sind, warum schaffst du dir nicht ein NAS oder einen reinen Netzwerkspeicher an. 

Ich selbst gehe auch nur über einen Rechner ins Netz, weil mir das viel zu "doof" wäre, jedes Mal den PC zu wechseln.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. August 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn dir deine Daten so wichtig sind, warum schaffst du dir nicht ein NAS oder einen reinen Netzwerkspeicher an.
> 
> Ich selbst gehe auch nur über einen Rechner ins Netz, weil mir das viel zu "doof" wäre, jedes Mal den PC zu wechseln.


 Hatte ich schon  Und habe deswegen auch mein Netzwerk auf 1GBit/s ausgebaut. Aber gerade die elend großen Videoschnitt Dateien wären auf dem NAS alles andere als komfortabel. Für MP3 und kleine Video Clips Streaming ganz nett aber für Videoprojekte und PC Image wars mir zu langsam. Die 1,5TB Platte müsste auch Tag und Nacht laufen. Mama oder Vater zahlt bei mir in meiner eigenen Bude nichts  So ist mir der Stromverbrauch nicht ganz so wayne.

Und sagen wir mal so ... für was brauche ich am Spiele PC konstant Internet da hier nun schon einige herum gewettert haben? Auf dem PC wird NUR gespielt. Er darf zwar Updates ziehen, Patchen und Steam will ja auch immer Online sein aber für meine E-Mails habe ich zentral den Laptop mit dem ich überall meine E-Mails herunter laden und verwalten kann. Ich brauche also schon mal nicht auf jeden PC ein E-Mail Programm. Das wäre mir zu blöd am Ende alle wichtigen E-Mails zusammen zu tragen. Aber welchen Einzelplatz PC Besitzer sage ich das überhaupt  
Treiber lade ich an dem PC wo ich gerade arbeite. Dass kann der Internet PC sein oder der Laptop und auch mal der Spiele PC selbst. Wenn ich Sie nicht schon auf Arbeit herunter lade. Ich frage mich also wo da eurer Problem liegt. Warum nicht wenn man den Platz hat. Und PCGH/X oder Social Network ist es total egal mit was ich Online gehe und wenn es nur mit dem Handy ist. Da steckt auch Null "Aufwand" dahinter. Den *einzigen* Aufwand den ich habe sind mal ein Dokument das ich am Laptop anfange zu schreibe und am großen PC fertig schreibe und korrigiere. Aber ich glaube kaum dass mir jetzt jemand einen Vorwurf machen wird dass ich mein USB Stick so massiv abnutze  Dem juckt es auch nicht wo das Dokument geschrieben und oder bearbeitet wird. Dieser Aufwand hat jeder mit einem USB Stick. Das Dokument kommt dann irgendwann wieder in die zentrale Sammelstelle auf dem Spiele PC mit dem großen Datengrab drin. Und von dort via Backup auf einer externen Raid 1 eSATA Festplatte. Aufwand maximal 5min


----------



## DAEF13 (8. August 2011)

[x]*Ja*in

Ich gehr mit meinem PC zwar auch ins Internet, aber hauptsächlich nehme ich dafür das iPad, weils einfach viel praktischer ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. August 2011)

80% aller Internetzeit wird am einzigen Pc verbracht, ansonsten hab ich immer noch mein Smartphone 

Datensicherung erfolgt 1x im Monat auf eine externe Festplatte nachdem der Virenscanner einmal rüber ist. Fotos/Musik werden direkt gesichert, wenn Sie auf dem Großen landen.


----------



## Baer.nap (9. August 2011)

Ich geh mit folgenden rechnern ins netz

Hauptrechner
bench pc
zweit pc
dritt pc
Bastel pc
lan pc
lapi
Handy

der rest steht meist nur in der ecke 

Leider kann ich deine Frage nicht beantworten den einen "spiele" pc besitze ich nicht


----------



## CoSinus (10. August 2011)

Also ich geh grundsätzlich nur mit meinem Haupt-PC ins Internet, außer ich hock auf der Couch ,da hab ich nen i-Pod für 
Gesichert wird das ganze von Avira , was ja recht gute Erkennungsraten hat , und dazu von Spyware- Terminator , der alle nicht genehmigten Installationen und Änderungen auf der HDD blockt , auf die meine Datenmassen gespeichert werden. 

OS und die Antivirenprogramme sind auf der SSD , da wird grundsätzlich jede Änderung außer von Windows ( und von Updates auf Anfrage ) geblockt. Hatte seit diesem Sicherheitskonzept keine Probleme mehr


----------



## relgeitz (11. August 2011)

Ganz klar ja. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, mein Rechner ist nicht der riesen Stromfresser, sicher verbraucht er weit mehr als mein Notebook, aber 1. hab ich keinen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch für eine NB Dock, 2. würde mich das Wechseln eigentlich nerven (auch wenn mein Opera auf beiden Rechner auto. synchron ist), 3. nutze ich meinen Notebook zuhause als HTPC - und surfe auch mit diesem am TV (eher selten weil es nervt). 

Natürlich hängen alle meine Rechner und Devices bei mir im Netz, das hat reine Sicherheitsgründe. Er länger nicht updatet oder sein Sicherheitssoftware aktualisiert ist gefährdeter als er glaubt. Mit einer modernen standard Homeuser Sicherheitssuite ist man eigentlich gegen alle Standard Angriffe geschützt. z.B. nutze ich Microsoft Firewall, Microsoft Security Essentials, Micrsoft Defender - dazu noch eine Firewall am Route, und Search & Destroy. Natürlich auch einen Private Proxy gegen Werbung und schädliche Internetseiten. Man kann es auch übertreiben, als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher ist man den meisten gezielten Hackerangriffen sowieso egal, und wenn nicht hat man sowieso keine Chance - außer es ist vll das Skriptkiddy von nebenan. Alle anderen Sicherheitsrisiken sollte brain.exe ausschalten - das sollte aber auch immer up-to-date sein


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2011)

Klar benutz ich den Spiele PC auch fürs I-net. Warum auch nicht, so viel W braucht er auch nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. August 2011)

Dem TE gehts hier um den Sicherheitsaspekt, nicht die Frage, obn Internet-PC weniger Strom verbraucht alsn Gamer-Rechner .. von daher.

Ich benutzt meine Zockerkiste für alles.
Hinter der mGuard fühl ich ich doch ganz sicher


----------



## MfDoom (12. August 2011)

Ich denke das größte Risiko sitzt immer noch an der Tastatur. Wenn man aufpasst welche Seiten man ansurft und was man anklickt ist man relativ sicher. Mein PC hängt hinter einem Router und ich habe eine Firewall mit Virenschutz und habe noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Filesharing ist auf jeden Fall ein großes Risiko, damit habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Lee (12. August 2011)

Ja. Habe zwar drei Rechner, aber der "Spiele-HTPC" wird genauso als Internet PC genutzt wie die beiden anderen. Als Virenschutz benutze ich Brain.exe. Kam damit immer gut aus.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. August 2011)

Alles mit einem Rechner. Wo das größte Risiko sitzt, wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt.... Sicherheit bietet mir u.a. Acronis True Image. Recovery in unter 10 min.
MfG


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. August 2011)

Ich habe auch eigentlich nur einen PC und damit gehe ich ins Internet.
In diesem AUgenblick benötigt er 185Watt (beim Zocken oder Benchen lag mein
Max wert bei 401 Watt lt Messgerät welches zwischen PC und Steckdose sitzt.)
Und muss sagen habe noch nie Probleme gehabt bezüglich iwelche Datenverluste...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

[x] _Ja ich nutze meinen Spiele PC auch für Internet_ 
Warum sollte ich es trennen, in diesem Modus nimmt er 110W auf, und meine anderen Rechner sind auch nicht großartig sparsamer. Angst vor Spam, Hacker und Viren hab ich nicht. Gegen so etwas kann man sich schützen, und man sollte eh nur den eingeschränkten Modus nehmen und nicht den Admin Modus


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. August 2011)

Wäre glatt noch eine Umfrage Wert wer alles überhaupt mit einem eingeschränkten Konto Online geht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wäre glatt noch eine Umfrage Wert wer alles überhaupt mit einem eingeschränkten Konto Online geht.



 ich nicht, ich machs über ne vm 
edit: ok, meistens über ne vm (in 95% der fälle) aber ab und an bin ich einfach zu faul oder so dann schau ich aber meistens irgendwas nach wo ich mir sicher bin das die seite normalerweise ok ist, wies forum hier z.b.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich nicht, ich machs über ne vm


 Hatte ich auch schon, nur nervt mich die Windows 7 eigene VM etwas. Und dazu ist Sie nicht gerade das schnellste.


----------



## blackout24 (17. August 2011)

Ich würde auch jedesmal den Netzstecker zeihen, sonst hacken sich die Leute durch das Stromnetz in dein PC...
Updates würde ich maximal auf einem 2. Rechner runterladen und dort auf Viren prüfen lassen und dann manuell
mit USB auf den anderen Rechner kopieren.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch jedesmal den Netzstecker zeihen, sonst hacken sich die Leute durch das Stromnetz in dein PC...
> ...


 
kannste verhindern, indem du in den linken kontakt nen kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher hälst und in den rechnen nen schlitzschraubenziehen, vorher isolierung abmachen, ganz wichtig, und unbedingt dran denken 50mal die sekunde die seite zu wechseln sonst gibts nen stromschlag und das wollen wir doch nicht


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2011)

Mit dem 22" spiele ich und auf dem 15" surfe ich im Nternet


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> kannste verhindern, indem du in den linken kontakt nen kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher hälst und in den rechnen nen schlitzschraubenziehen, vorher isolierung abmachen, ganz wichtig, und unbedingt dran denken 50mal die sekunde die seite zu wechseln sonst gibts nen stromschlag und das wollen wir doch nicht


 /sign


----------



## Decrypter (18. August 2011)

Nunja...trennen tue ich auch.
Der Arbeitsrechner (Spielerechner hab ich nicht, weil Games interessieren mich nicht die Bohne) mit dem AMD Phenom II X6 und den 3 2TB Festplatten hängen nicht am Netz. Wozu auch, da es eine reine Workstation ist.
Im Netz hängt dafür 24/7 der gute alte P3 550 mit seinem 768 MB RAM. Alleine schon die geringe Leistungsaufnahme von knapp über 50W prädestinieren ihn dafür. Der Arbeitsrechner verbraucht locker das 3 fache .....
Im Grunde ist die alte Kiste für das Netz auch noch völlig ausreichend. Nur mit VDSL 50 ist er dann und wann mal ein wenig überfordert ....


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. August 2011)

Was kommt den überhaupt an bei der p3 mühle?^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2011)

Mehr als man denkt 
Mein Bruder arbeitete vor 1 Jahr oder so noch mit einem 1GHz Pentium 3 und war damit zufrieden. Meine Mutter arbeitete genauso mit nur 500MHz oder so. Sie hat Zeit und hat ihr auch gereicht. Allerdings konnte kein PC die volle DSL 3500KB/s richtig ausnutzen. 

Und so ein 500MHz Pentium 3 PC reicht dicke aus als Torrent Downloader.


----------



## Decrypter (20. August 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

4519 kB/s sind für XP auf einem P3 550 mit VDSL 50 doch eigentlich recht aktzeptabel !
Ich hab das Ganze mal Just4Fun auf dem AMD 6 Kerner unter Win7 gemacht. Das flutscht natürlich um einiges besser. Dort erreiche ich dann Bandbreiten von 5600 kB/s. Aber da der P3 als reiner Server dient und daher 24/7 läuft, kann ich auf die 10 Mbit locker verzichten, wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme der beiden Systeme gegenübestellt. Und auf Zeit gerechnet kommt da ein hübsches Sümmchen zusammen ....


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. August 2011)

(x) Ja ich nutze meinen Spiele PC auch für Internet.

Warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2011)

Steht im Text am Anfang des Threads


----------



## juergen28 (21. August 2011)

(x) Ja ich nutze meinen Spiele PC auch für Internet.


----------



## NCphalon (21. August 2011)

Wenn möglich geh ich mit dem Hauptrechner ins Internet, das Netbook nehm ich nur wenn der net in Reichweite is weil es einfach sau lahm beim Seitenaufbau is, trotz Iron.


----------



## Schokomonster (21. August 2011)

Nein zum surfen usw. nutze ich meinen Lappi.


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. August 2011)

[x] _Ja ich nutze meinen Spiele PC auch für Internet

Wiso auch nicht ? Und extra nen 2. Rechner anschaffen ist mir doch zu teuer und unötig Stromverbrauch
_


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. August 2011)

Ich nutze meinen nicht nur für Internet und Spiele, sondern auch zum arbeiten.


----------



## OctoCore (21. August 2011)

Ich habe überhaupt keinen Spiele-PC, darum kann ich auch nicht abstimmen. Nur einen PC und 'nen Server.  Und mit dem PC spiele ich auch ab und zu mal. 
Internet? Chlor. Auch über VM. Wieso ist die MS-VM langsam? Okay, sie bietet keine Mehrkernunterstützung, aber für ein 640MB-XP zum Surfen reichts locker. Ich spüre keinen Unterschied zum Surfen direkt unter Win7.


----------

